# Gentoo-sources: BFS sheduler [solved]

## ILoveUNIX

Hi guys,

i want to compile "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32" and integrate new sheduler BFS... How I to do?

emerge gentoo-sources

...

> instaling

...

(sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32 ... instaled successful)

...

ln -dfs ...

eselect ...

...

/usr/src/linux: patch -p1 < ./path/patch-bfs ???

Is right? Where i find patch for BFS sheduler? It is possible?

LucasLast edited by ILoveUNIX on Thu Dec 10, 2009 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MageSlayer

Patch itself is here - http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/bfs/

----------

## ILoveUNIX

Thanks!

Lucas

----------

## cach0rr0

Hi there

you might also want to look at zen-sources, which already include the BFS patchset, as well some other goodies. 

I recently changed from gentoo-sources to zen-sources and the results have been...well, awesome.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I too changed from gentoo-sources to zen-sources and am happy with the way the system runs (using BFS)

----------

## jbouzan

So I'm planning on switching to Zen sources to try out the BFS, but I'd like to know if anything needs to be done other than emerging and compiling it. Will programs that depend on gentoo-sources be satisfied with zen-sources? I don't seem to have anything like a virtual/kernel installed.

```
$eix -IC virtual | ack kern

$ eix -IC virtual | ack lin

$ eix -IC virtual | ack sour

     Homepage:            http://libusb.sourceforge.net/

$
```

Are there any tools to convert a gentoo-sources or vanilla .config to a zen-sources one?

----------

## mikegpitt

 *jbouzan wrote:*   

> So I'm planning on switching to Zen sources to try out the BFS, but I'd like to know if anything needs to be done other than emerging and compiling it. Will programs that depend on gentoo-sources be satisfied with zen-sources? I don't seem to have anything like a virtual/kernel installed.
> 
> ```
> $eix -IC virtual | ack kern
> 
> ...

 Run `make oldconfig` after you copy your old .config to your kernel sources directory.  I don't run zen sources (although this thread makes me curious) but I would be surprised if you needed extra packages installed, and if you did the dependencies would be in the ebuild.

----------

## cach0rr0

you shouldnt need any extra packages or really have to rebuild anything 

far as configuring a zen kernel, relevant links in signature

----------

